# CD/DVD burner stop working



## passionate (Jun 22, 2006)

I've been able to burn CD/DVD for a year, but yesterday it stopped working. The burner can't read the disk I think because it keeps telling me to insert a blank disc even though i had one in there already. Nero still do the transcoding work, but after transcoding, a message popped up saying that i need to insert a blank disc. I tried to insert aother blank disc, but the message keeps popping up. If i hit cancel on the message, it will abort the burning process. I tried to burn one video file yesterday about 3 times, and that problem still exists. I couldn't burn the file to DVD. 
I did a search on the forum and see a topic looking like my problem, but I didn't see any solution for it. If anyone can help me out please


----------



## pehbond (Nov 22, 2005)

are you using different disks as some makes of disks wont write on some drives also have you allowed recording on the drive by right clicking on the drive then recording then enable recording on this drive?


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

This should only be used if you are burning with XP's built in burner "by right clicking on the drive then recording then enable recording on this drive?"

Try cleaning the drive. You've been using it for a year and I bet you've never used any type of cd/dvd lens cleaner, have you? These can be bought from any office supply store, computer store, music store or Walmart's.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

get into the device manager and uninstall / remove the CD/DVD drive...and drivers...reboot and let windows "find" the new hardware...reinstall the drivers...


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

if happyrck's method doesn't work, rip out the cd/dvd burner, and plug it back in. should restart the drive


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

courtlandhui said:


> if happyrck's method doesn't work, rip out the cd/dvd burner, and plug it back in. should restart the drive


There is no need to remove the drive from the computer..unplug the data and power cable does the same thing...windows wont "see " the drive...


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

Uninstall from Safe Mode all optical drives that you find, then reboot. Since Windows provides all drivers there is no need to hunt them down as when you restart Windows will reinstall the drives and any drivers needed.


----------



## passionate (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks all for the reply
You were right, pehbond. I used a different kind of disc to burn. I used to use DVD+R and this time I used DVD-R. It doesn't work even though when I used Nero to test my drive. It says that it supports DVD-R too. 
I have to OS on two different local hard drive in my system, and I have Nero on both two OS. So I tried to burn DVD on my other OS which is Windows XP media center with DVD+R and it works. I haven't tried on my daily working OS which is Windows XP Pro SP2 yet.
Is there any way that I can make Nero burn DVD-R with my burner? Is there any way that I can check if my burner is able to burn DVD-R? I still have about 48 packs of DVD-R at home and I don't want to waste them.
Thanks photolady. Yeah I haven't cleaned the drive for a year. I think I'm gonna do as you suggest 
Thank you all.


----------

